# Taco Bell tests new restaurant aimed at Chipotle crowd



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2014)

http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/25/news/companies/taco-bell-restaurant/index.html

Well, now I'm interested. Hopefully someone from CA will report back once this place opens.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 27, 2014)

dude, don't doubt, didn't you see Demolition Man? Taco Bell wins the chain restaurant wars and hence ever restaurant is now Taco Bell.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> dude, don't doubt, didn't you see Demolition Man? Taco Bell wins the chain restaurant wars and hence ever restaurant is now Taco Bell.


A very good point. In fact, an EPIC point...


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2014)

McDonald's owns Chipotle.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2014)

No they dont. McDonald's once was an investor, but they sold their stake back in 2006 before Chipotle went public on the NYSE.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

Boo to Chipotle for no free chips with the $8.99 Burrito...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2014)

The only place that I've been that gives you free chips with the burrito is Moes...and their burritos tend to be smaller than Chipotle or Qdoba.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2014)

What, this place:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

we no have MOES here but IMO MOES&gt;Chipotle&gt;Qdoba


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2014)

I really don't like Qdoba. They need to rely on more than just queso...


----------



## ktulu (Apr 28, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we no have MOES here but IMO MOES&gt;Chipotle&gt;Qdoba


Agreed


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 28, 2014)

On the Boarder still gives out free chips... Never had the opportunity to have Chipoltle or Qdoba... there was a place called Baja Fresh in NC that was good but I think the high cost of the burritos and stuff put them out of business pretty fast, I think they are a chain.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> On the Boarder still gives out free chips... Never had the opportunity to have Chipoltle or Qdoba... there was a place called Baja Fresh in NC that was good but I think the high cost of the burritos and stuff put them out of business pretty fast, I think they are a chain.




Then again, they were also about 1/2 mile away from Taco Bell so maybe the prices and location put them out of business


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think of Moes as anything more than an overpriced Taco Bell. Hate it. Chipotle &gt; Qdoba &gt; Moes.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

oh shit its on now...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> On the Boarder still gives out free chips... Never had the opportunity to have Chipoltle or Qdoba... there was a place called Baja Fresh in NC that was good but I think the high cost of the burritos and stuff put them out of business pretty fast, I think they are a chain.




On the Border was a sit-down, "upscale" Mexican restaurant chain. Chipotle, Qdoba, Moes, Baja Fresh, LaBamba, etc. are all fast food that are one step above Taco Hell.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2014)

On the Border is one step below Chili's. It's still fast food, but they have servers.

Chipotle is several steps above Taco Bell.

Order of progression

Dollar menu: McDonalds, Taco Bell. Burger King.

Decent fast food: Arby's, Subway, Sonic

The $6 burger places: Smash Burger, Five Guys, Fat Burger

Quality fast food: Chipotle, Tokyo Joes, Jason's Deli


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

qdoba&gt;moes&gt;chipolte

tacobell doesn't even make the list anymore. I used to LOVE taco bell


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2014)

Dammit, now I want Chipotle for lunch...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't like chipolte's rice....so when you are a bean and rice burritto sort of person that makes a huge difference


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

I really think if you get a chicken burrito, rice, black beans, flour tortilla from either 3 they all pretty much taste the same....

I have only eaten at Chipotle and Qdoba in Boulder (where its difficlut to find workers than can work simple minimum wage jobs) so maybe my taste are skewed....

What really sucks is all those places lunch cost you $10 bucks...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

qdoba around here is about $8 for burrito and drink...if it were closer I would eat lunch there more often. I know it isn't authentic mexican food, but mexican food in general is probably my favorite food.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2014)

Izzo's &gt;&gt;&gt; Chipotle &gt; Qdoba &gt; Moes

Moe's is complete sh*t. There were two in town at one point, but Izzo's put them out of business rather quickly.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 28, 2014)

You guys come and talk me about the best burrito after you've been to Freebird's World Burrito. The best thing to ever come out of College Station. Chipotle and all those other guys are just cheap imitiations.

http://freebirds.com/freebirds-story/


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Labamba's home of the burrittos as large as your head are great too. college town sort of place. super yummy. probably ranked better the the national chains. they use a spanish rice and a melted chihuahua cheese that is to die for


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 28, 2014)

what about Taco Johns..... POTATOES OLE!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> what about Taco Johns..... POTATOES OLE!!!!!!


there is one of those near work...i didn't realize they were a chain. never eaten there though


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone heard of Cilantro Mexican Grill? Their pretty good and decently priced. They have a few locations locally. I'm not sure if they are located anywhere else.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> what about Taco Johns..... POTATOES OLE!!!!!!


My wife loves that place, but she only eats there when she's visiting her parents.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > what about Taco Johns..... POTATOES OLE!!!!!!
> ...




it's one of the fast food places that has a deal with AAFES, usually it's paired with BK in a stand alone building but not always, Taco Bell is usually at the PX's but not as a stand alone building, which is odd because other than tacos, pizza is the only food where there isn't a monopoly. (pizza hut and dominos)


----------



## goodal (Apr 28, 2014)

Got Taco Bell and Taco Johns around here. Taco Johns is pretty much bottom of the barrel, but they do have taco tuesday's. Oh and don't dis the Doritos taco. Best taco ever.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Izzo's &gt;&gt;&gt; Chipotle &gt; Qdoba &gt; Moes
> 
> Moe's is complete sh*t. There were two in town at one point, but Izzo's put them out of business rather quickly.




I didn't think Izzo's was a chain. Overall burrito quality is a step up, but their chicken itself is pretty meh.

Our local Qdoba stopped issuing the green Tabasco sauce. I may have to knock them down a peg. I don't want Cholula on everything.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2014)

I practically lived at the first Izzo's when they opened during my senior year. My senior design group left the shop and went there for breaks at dark thirty on a regular basis. Good times.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 28, 2014)

Envirotex is right...Freebirds is by far the best...I luv Chipolte, but they are nothing compared to Freebirds! They have been expanding from College Station, I saw one in Madison, WI


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

Never heard of izzo's or freebirds.... Will keep an eye out for them.....

I am just hoping they put a zaxby's franchise out here soon....


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2014)

Cane's &gt; Zaxby's


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

Now your just being fucking stupid ......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 29, 2014)

For a place that specializes in chicken, I don't think that the Chicken at Zaxby's is very good.

Chick-fil-A &gt; Zaxby's.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2014)

And I can say the same about Chick-fil-A, whose chicken sandwich is sub par compared to even Wendy's.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2014)

Wendy's isn't too bad.

Wendy's &gt; Burger King &gt; McDonald's


----------



## goodal (Apr 29, 2014)

Wendy's is just a hair below truck stop sushi. Burgers are not supposed to be square or paper thin.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2014)

but Wendy's has this:


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2014)

^ but it looks nothing like that.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2014)

goodal said:


> Wendy's is just a hair below truck stop sushi. Burgers are not supposed to be square or paper thin.




Unless they're from White Castle. I'm not a fan of Wendy's burgers, but their chicken sandwiches blow away most other drive-thru options.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

I didnt expect so many of you to have such delicate taste buds.. I figure people from the bayou and kentucky eat anything, or at least they look like they do if you ever have the unfortunate experience to drive through either state via the Interstate.. 

we have noticed that Chic Fil A isnt the same out here as it was close to where it was founded (Atlanta), maybe you lose something the further away you get from your center... I havent had a chic-fil-a biscuit since I have been here that didnt crumble, maybe biscuit making isnt a western staple, I guess I am glad they dont wrap it in a flour tortilla.. but the draw of a morning chicken biscuit isnt the same..

And if you ever had the chance to eat at ZAX (before it was franchised into Zaxby's) it would also hold a near and deer place in your heart. It used to only be in Valdosta, GA and Statesboro, GA and was a great college bar hangout (used to serve Beer when Ilived in Valdosta in early 90's) man it was a great place..watched the braves win their only WS there on their deck... but if your saying it tatse worse than Chic Fil A then I imagine you just have some shitty people working there...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 29, 2014)

Supe said:


> Unless they're from White Castle.






Get me a sack of Krystals MoFo!!!!! (Never seen this White Castle place other than in the movies, but from what I understand they serve the same stuff as Krystals)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And if you ever had the chance to eat at ZAX (before it was franchised into Zaxby's) it would also hold a near and deer place in your heart. It used to only be in Valdosta, GA and Statesboro, GA and was a great college bar hangout (used to serve Beer when Ilived in Valdosta in early 90's) man it was a great place..watched the braves win their only WS there on their deck... but if your saying it tatse worse than Chic Fil A then I imagine you just have some shitty people working there...




My favorite chicken place of all time is a small chain in Alabama called Guthries. Best chicken fingers I've ever had.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they're from White Castle.
> ...




Krystals is disgusting. White Castle is awesome. Love those little onions.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 29, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




I scrape the onions off the frozen White Castles that I buy in the store.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2014)

I HATE onions. They bring no value to the table.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 29, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I HATE onions. They bring no value to the table.




They tend to give most people gas...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


the frozen white castles taste nothing like the fresh ones.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2014)

Whitecastle and Krystal should really only be eaten after a heavy night of drinking that's their only purpose on this planet.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Whitecastle and Krystal should really only be eaten after a heavy night of drinking that's their only purpose on this planet.




https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&amp;q=krystal's+bourbon+street&amp;fb=1&amp;gl=us&amp;hq=krystal's+bourbon+street&amp;cid=16418299672824504089&amp;ei=hv5gU7qwN43M0AWJnYHQCg&amp;ved=0CDgQrwswAA


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Whitecastle and Krystal should really only be eaten after a heavy night of drinking that's their only purpose on this planet.




only if waffle house is too busy though


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Whitecastle and Krystal should really only be eaten after a heavy night of drinking that's their only purpose on this planet.
> ...




oh what the f'ing f**k? Oh well, the point was to show the location of Krystals on Bourbon Street in New Orleans. Stupid Google maps.

Copy and paste, I guess - https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&amp;q=krystal's+bourbon+street&amp;fb=1&amp;gl=us&amp;hq=krystal's+bourbon+street&amp;cid=16418299672824504089&amp;ei=hv5gU7qwN43M0AWJnYHQCg&amp;ved=0CDgQrwswAA


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 30, 2014)

anyone ever notice that church's usually only seems to be in lower to low middle income neighborhoods, but no where else? or is that just something I am imagining?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2014)

I think that was Dan Sterlings plan....


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2014)

Onions are awesome (I put them on everything), and I agree with Snick - the frozen taste nothing like the fresh.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 30, 2014)

it was just something I noted on my way into work today... I actually like church's biscuits better than kfc


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2014)

Popeye's biscuits &gt;&gt;&gt; Church's &gt; KFC


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2014)

browns chicken!!!! ubber yummy and they have breaded mushrooms that are amazing!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2014)

I concur with MS. And Popeye's onion rings were the bomb! I haven't had them recently (since I moved to CO 18 years ago), so I don't know if they are still the dripping oily goodness that they used to be.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2014)

what is the name of this new restaurant...still taco bell? I can't see the article at work


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2014)

back to the point of the article, and I think evidenced here in this thread, is that the world probably doesnt need another burrito place at this "juncture".. thousand points of light, not gonna do it, not gonna do it...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 1, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> what is the name of this new restaurant...still taco bell? I can't see the article at work


U.S. Taco.

(I think)


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2014)

stupid name if that is the real name


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2014)

Are u calling Merica stupid?


----------



## engineergurl (May 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Are u calling Merica stupid?




HA there was a dude at the Nascar race with a t-shirt that said Merica and all I could think of is, I wonder if he's too stupid to realize he's making fun of his own stupidity, or if he's smart enough to realize he's insulting the masses and no one will call him out on it... then I thought some more and realized it didn't matter because the t-shirt was probably made in a foreign country and they are the ones laughing all the way to the bank saying, look at the stupid Americans, they pay us money to make fun of them!


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2014)

I was also making fun of the 'Merica' nonsense I see too much of these days.. I imagine loads of them at a Nascar conference (_no offense to you nascar fans  _ )


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2014)

You talk funny like them, so I assumed you were one of them. Murica


----------



## engineergurl (May 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was also making fun of the 'Merica' nonsense I see too much of these days.. I imagine loads of them at a Nascar conference (_no offense to you nascar fans  _ )




One of the best things to do is people watch before the race, and then drunk watch after. We stayed in our seats after the race was over last week because the boot made it difficult to maneuver up and down bleacher stairs in crowds and in our section alone, 7 people fell down the stairs because they were drunk.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2014)

^^^ Race I went to last spring had a guy collapse and black out from being too drunk. He needed medical assistance to get carried down to one of the medical centers. Mrs Dex felt it necessary to play medical expert and take care of him while he was waiting for the EMT's. The kids asked what happened and I just responded, "he didn't drink enough water."


----------



## engineergurl (May 1, 2014)

I actually thought Richmond was cool in the fact that they had about 4 sections for families where there was no booze allowed


----------

